# Louisiana Limits Post Memorial Day



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

The trout, reds and flounder cooperated on Tuesday. The Sabine jetties are about to turn on.

Send me a PM if interested in getting in on the action.

Let's go fishing!!


----------

